# You Know You're Using Fe When...



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You KNOW you're using Fe when you view your personal failures as a let down to everyone around you and prioritize failure somewhere down there with death. 

Similarly, you know you use Fe when you take on tasks in life -- such as pursuing a particular career -- because you think it will make those in your life better off and happier.

You know you use Fe when, unlike your Te shadow cousins who compare their mechanical successes with those around them, you compare your emotional states and social successes with those around you -- frequently adjusting and readjusting your understanding of where you need to go and what you need to do.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

You know you're using Fe when:

... you don't really care to figure out or distinguish the difference between the nuances of your feelings rather than have them resolved through action.

... you're upset and you just _gotta_ let it out! or you feel unresolved or internally pressured.

... your feelings are very animated on the outside

... you see someone feeling upset, so you start feeling upset.
(bonus: you kinda wanna tell that person to cheer up so you can start feeling better. LOL)

... a friend notices you're upset and you feel frustrated (perhaps even abandoned) when they tell you they'll leave you alone or "give you space" when what you really want is for them to _stay _and let you _talk it out_.


----------

